# Addi turbo sock rockets did NOT make it past security



## dlknit (Dec 27, 2013)

Ok, so I had to go to the social security administration today which is located in the federal building in Jackson, MS. Thinking it was going to be a long wait, I brought along my sock knitting. But to my surprise, the security people that do the scanning before you can enter would not allow my tiny Addi sock rockets to go past! Talk about very disappointed! :thumbdown:  :?: :x


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Oh no!


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

Buzzards.

That must have been frustrating and disappointing. It happened to me in federal court in Philly. Isn't it just the stupidest thing? Sympathies!!

Lousy buzzards.


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

Yeah, we know that sitting there knitting makes a person a potential terrorist. Cripes.


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

That is so strange.


----------



## Reetz (Dec 11, 2013)

Death by knitting needles. Especially stabbing by knitting needle.......remember the earlier email about a KPer who sat down on her own knitting needle and basically strapped herself! :-(


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

IT is because knitting needles are considered a dangerous weapon. According to statistical data 2 people die each year from accidentally knitting needle death


----------



## Willie 1919 (Jun 11, 2013)

chriso1972 said:


> IT is because knitting needles are considered a dangerous weapon. According to statistical data 2 people die each year from accidentally knitting needle death


LOL!


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

better to be sure than sorry my friends........


----------



## dunottargirl (Oct 29, 2011)

not surprised


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

Reetz said:


> Death by knitting needles. Especially stabbing by knitting needle.......remember the earlier email about a KPer who sat down on her own knitting needle and basically strapped herself! :-(


My goodness, really?? I jammed a knitting needle into my ribs many years ago. I can't imagine sitting on one....


----------



## patinjapan (Sep 18, 2013)

Would they allow a pencil or pen past security?


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

no more knitting inside federal buildings


----------



## mattie cat (Jun 5, 2013)

A couple of years ago while on jury duty, I knew there would be a lot of "sitting around time" so I brought my knitting. I couldn't bring my bamboo needles in which are no sharper or larger than a pencil.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

chriso1972 said:


> IT is because knitting needles are considered a dangerous weapon. According to statistical data 2 people die each year from accidentally knitting needle death


How?


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

dlknit said:


> Ok, so I had to go to the social security administration today which is located in the federal building in Jackson, MS. Thinking it was going to be a long wait, I brought along my sock knitting. But to my surprise, the security people that do the scanning before you can enter would not allow my tiny Addi sock rockets to go past! Talk about very disappointed! :thumbdown:  :?: :x


I think that the security is even more draconian in federal buildings than at airports. Don't even think about taking even a crochet hook inside. When I was on jury duty they confiscated a hook from a fellow potential juror that they did not catch in screening. What an uproar and mess!


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

azmoonbugs said:


> When I was on jury duty they confiscated a hook from a fellow potential juror that they did not catch in screening. What an uproar and mess!


What did she do, eviscerate 'em? Good for her!


----------



## Colorgal (Feb 20, 2012)

azmoonbugs said:


> I think that the security is even more draconian in federal buildings than at airports. Don't even think about taking even a crochet hook inside. When I was on jury duty they confiscated a hook from a fellow potential juror that they did not catch in screening. What an uproar and mess!


When I lived in Colorado and went to jury duty for a murder case, they said I could not have my needles but I could leave them in my car and take the yarn in. ??? So I did just that and when inside I asked for extra pencils and so did the gals sitting next to me. Ended up with 6. So we shared the yarn and knit with the sharpened pencils. The bailiff just busted out laughing at us and the next day we had permission to knit. LOVED IT.


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

painthoss said:


> What did she do, eviscerate 'em? Good for her!


Somebody tattled when she took her crochet out. I was not even going to mention my sock in my purse so I left it there and just read a book. I don't know if she got her hook back......


----------



## dlknit (Dec 27, 2013)

Colorgal said:


> When I lived in Colorado and went to jury duty for a murder case, they said I could not have my needles but I could leave them in my car and take the yarn in. ??? So I did just that and when inside I asked for extra pencils and so did the gals sitting next to me. Ended up with 6. So we shared the yarn and knit with the sharpened pencils. The bailiff just busted out laughing at us and the next day we had permission to knit. LOVED IT.


OMG, I love this one! Yeah, I tried to argue the "airlines said it was okay" thing but by then they kinda gotta stick to their guns. If they only knew how calming knitting can be. Now for sure I gotta make sure never to do time! LOL


----------



## Crochetnknit (Apr 10, 2013)

I use plastic needles and no open ever bothers me. Strange.

Social Security office...airplanes, etc.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

dlknit said:


> OMG, I love this one! Yeah, I tried to argue the "airlines said it was okay" thing but by then they kinda gotta stick to their guns. If they only knew how calming knitting can be. Now for sure I gotta make sure never to do time! LOL


I live in Colorado Springs, and when I went for jury duty had my knitting needles and yarn confiscated as well. Tried the old "but I just flew from FL with them in my purse" line, and they guard just looked at me and laughed and said that in a county court house in CO they're considered a weapon. Yeah, right....there was a woman next to me cross stitching and had scissors! Go figure....


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

OMG!! I hope you got them back when all was done!
Next time bring crocheting.


----------



## maggiesmith (Dec 11, 2011)

There has to be something about Federal Court. I carry a copy of the TSA ruling on knitting needles whenever I am in transit and usually use bamboo pins so make it through the screener but I was escorted out of a courtroom by two agents because of knitting. They were most kind and gave me the option of returning to the room sans knitting or escorting me to their cafeteria where knitting was not considered a security threat.


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

Flying is probably no different, What is our country coming to!


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I frequently have to go to courthouses, and can't take my needles there, either. (Not even bamboo ones).


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

maggiesmith said:


> There has to be something about Federal Court. I carry a copy of the TSA ruling on knitting needles whenever I am in transit and usually use bamboo pins so make it through the screener but I was escorted out of a courtroom by two agents because of knitting. They were most kind and gave me the option of returning to the room sans knitting or escorting me to their cafeteria where knitting was not considered a security threat.


What did you do?


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

As I said before...what is this country coming to? Think there is a lot of "other stuff" that could be attended to....immediately! Just saying..no more politics for me! I'm done!


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

Well, I have seen a bumper sticker that says something like, "I have two pointy sticks... and I know how to use them!" 
Whenever my husband & I are sitting on the couch, I often have my knitting going while we're watching something. Many times, family & friends call & if my husband says something fresh about me to the person on the other end of the phone, I look over meaningfully & brandish at least one of the needles... 
Still... that stinks. You'd think they'd have better worries...


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

Had to do Jury duty and no knitting their either. Oh did I miss my knitting.


----------



## misslucille40 (Aug 9, 2013)

What happens in that case? Can you get them back? We have a brand new courthouse here, and if you have something not dangerous , like a cell phone that takes photos , and yes, knitting needles, they have a wall of lockers you can put them in until you leave. Like lockers at a bus station or amusement parks, you put in a quarter, lock it , and take the key. But in these, when you put the key back, you get the quarter back.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

azmoonbugs said:


> Somebody tattled when she took her crochet out. I was not even going to mention my sock in my purse so I left it there and just read a book. I don't know if she got her hook back......


I didn't know they take away CROCHET HOOKS too!!!
I was able to crochet when I went for Jury duty eons ago. 
Maybe after 9/11 it changed. :thumbdown:


----------



## Milocat (Sep 5, 2012)

Well I sent some small bamboo needles and yarn from Australia last week to a Colorado address and had to produce ID which was photocopied and retained. Had a big laugh with the lady at the post office, we thought it was funny that they were suspicious about my parcel. Hey guys the problems are not little knitting needles, try looking at the ease with which unstable people are able to legally obtain firearms and go out and shoot children.


----------



## Clscal (Dec 25, 2013)

I also had that happen when I reported for a day of jury duty. No needles allowed. So why does the TSA allow them on airplanes all over the world ?


----------



## Alandgirl (May 23, 2011)

Ridiculous! More damage can be done with a travel-sized can of Aquanet and a lighter. Just sayin.


----------



## Kathi11 (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm almost happy to hear it. I just got back from visiting my daughter in Georgia. Neither coming or going did I have to take off my shoes, jewelry, watch. No x-ray machine either. I kind of felt unsafe. I was used to the more stringent checks. Are we letting down our guard?


----------



## Oldesttm (Jul 4, 2012)

Have access to any thin pencils? Nail polish on the points and knit charity squares. Makes a "point" about how ridiculous the rule is.


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

What irritates me is the inconsistencies.
You must look dangerous.


----------



## dancesewquilt (Dec 6, 2011)

I had that happen at the social security administration in St. Louis. And I was knitting on circular needles. What do they think we're going to do?


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

I'll bet you look like the stereotypical terrorist ! :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

I hope you for them back.


----------



## jujee (Aug 29, 2011)

I had jury duty a few years ago and almost didn't make it in to the courthouse because of the underwire in my bra.


----------



## asunshine54 (Jun 27, 2011)

We ought to petition,I'm sure there are people that has gone through the security, were more of a threat than knitting needles. Really!


----------



## nepark (Feb 12, 2014)

I am so very sorry about your Dilemma. But be thankful you weren't at the airport. You would probably still be at security with the TSA frisking you.


----------



## kathy320 (Jul 29, 2011)

cakes said:


> better to be sure than sorry my friends........


I live in NYC, a terror target by anyone's definition. I respectfully disagree. Some things are clearly intended to be weapons, and we should be sure about them. Worrying about small circular needles or containers of milk seems to me to be an over-reaction.

We grant terrorists a victory every day that we fear to go about our business.


----------



## kathy320 (Jul 29, 2011)

jujee said:


> I had jury duty a few years ago and almost didn't make it in to the courthouse because of the underwire in my bra.


I have a damaged rotator cuff, and can't lift my arm very high. Above my head, yes, but apparently not high enough. I have a problem every time I fly!


----------



## JCF (Aug 3, 2012)

patinjapan said:


> Would they allow a pencil or pen past security?


Oh yes. A ball point pen is allowed and what is more sharp than that? My DH was a deputy sheriff at one time and the prisoners were not allowed ball points especially with their sharp points. Our world has gone stark raving mad.


----------



## kayortiz (Aug 12, 2013)

probably from women stabbing their husbands when they pulled the needles out of their lace work when they were helping clean house


----------



## Donna1 (Jan 26, 2013)

So sorry - you did get them back tho..I hope...What I think is SILLY you can't take tweezers on the plane...what are you gonna do tell the pilot "LAND THIS PLANE- OR I'LL PULL OUT YOUR NOSE HAIRS.... just thinking....lol have a good day and try to stay warm...Happy Trails


----------



## sheila kay (Jan 2, 2013)

is it because they are metal and show up on the scan, if so then use plastic or bamboo needles.

Sheila


----------



## sheila kay (Jan 2, 2013)

is it because they are metal and show up on the scan, if so then use plastic or bamboo needles.

Sheila


----------



## Karen L (Feb 3, 2012)

This is about as bad as me sending a friend in jail a stamped self addressed envelope so he could write to me. He couldn't have it because the glue might have cocaine in it! Why couldn't they just let him write the letter and give it to them and put the letter in the envelope themselves? He can have it when he gets out. One was a Valentine I sent him to send his wife. I am sure she will appreciate it in the years between now and the time he gets out. They charge him $1 for an envelope and stamp. Crazy!


----------



## clickerMLL (Aug 14, 2013)

How very idiotic! Let's just hope somebody with the power to make those "don't allow" decisions doesn't watch that scene in Godfather III where the fellow kills another guy with his own reading glasses!


----------



## Linda S. (Aug 31, 2012)

Confiscating needles and crochet hooks is total idiocy. I will not be buying season tickets to my university football team this year because last year they wouldn't let me bring a crochet hook in, said it was a potential weapon. 

Folks, I walk with a cane! Given a six inch aluminum hook and a 3 foot cane, which would YOU use as a weapon?!?


----------



## nepark (Feb 12, 2014)

This is all very entertaining........It's a shame the world has come to this. But, remember we live in the freest country in the world. God Bless America


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Federal buildings are more restrictive than airports, I think. A few years ago I went to visit daughter in Alaska. I had a broken ankle before that and now have a plate with six pins and another long pin in my foot. Went through several airports with no problem. I put my medical card away since it wasn't being needed. At the federal building in Anchorage there is a museum of sorts. While going in there.beep, beep, beep. There went the alarm! I was very surprised but luckily I still had my little card with me. So knitting needles? Most definitely. The "new" world we live in. jberg


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Sorry that happened to you, but I appreciate your posting because now I know for future reference. How disappointing to hear!


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

That's how stupid they are. Our local SS office let a man with a 9mm in but wouldn't let me in with my knitting. I just took it back to the truck and announced, loudly, that I wasn't sitting in a room with a man with a gun if I couldn't have my knitting. (I know both men. The man with the gun is a friend of the security officer.)


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Coming home from the UK last summer I had packed in a hurry and inadvertently put a nail grooming kit in my carry-on. They caught it in the security scan at the airport and said I had to remove a small pair of scissors. So I had to unpack my bag right there and give them the kit. They decided the scissors were OK, but kept my fingernail file. Go figure!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I guess some people see a knitting needle as a weapon...


----------



## Jepjohn (Nov 27, 2011)

Many years ago, Waaaay before 9-11 I was on jury duty and took some crocheting with me to pass the wait time. Yup, they were confiscated even then. At that time i think they were mainly looking for guns and knives and such, but I guess a crochet hook in some angry hands could be construed as a weapon!


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

dlknit said:


> Ok, so I had to go to the social security administration today which is located in the federal building in Jackson, MS. Thinking it was going to be a long wait, I brought along my sock knitting. But to my surprise, the security people that do the scanning before you can enter would not allow my tiny Addi sock rockets to go past! Talk about very disappointed! :thumbdown:  :?: :x[/quo
> 
> YES, SSI is VERY strict. I cannot remember what I had in my purse the day I went, but I had to go outside, and hide it on the premises, so they would not confiscate it, and then I went back in, hoping no one saw me hide it. Luckily it was there, when I returned.  Yes, very strict!


----------



## Veggiequeen (Aug 11, 2012)

Ridiculous. Just flew with not trouble at all.


----------



## NCOB (Jan 8, 2013)

Colorgal said:


> When I lived in Colorado and went to jury duty for a murder case, they said I could not have my needles but I could leave them in my car and take the yarn in. ??? So I did just that and when inside I asked for extra pencils and so did the gals sitting next to me. Ended up with 6. So we shared the yarn and knit with the sharpened pencils. The bailiff just busted out laughing at us and the next day we had permission to knit. LOVED IT.


That is a great story! That means that we have creative minds.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

Veggiequeen said:


> Ridiculous. Just flew with not trouble at all.


I have experienced both. Flying is not a problem in this country for me, but SSI is more strict. Other members have had more trouble flying back into the USA, and passing security in other countries, than here. It varies. But, SSI is more strict than security at the airport in my experience. It all depends on the agents, & the system in place. It varies with the agency, so the rules are not consistent over-all, even in this country, and the agent has the power. This is just my experience, & listening to the experiences of other KP members in former threads.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

Veggiequeen said:


> Ridiculous. Just flew with not trouble at all.


I have experienced both. Flying is not a problem in this country for me, but SSI is more strict. Other members have had more trouble flying back into the USA, and passing security in other countries, than here. It varies. But, SSI is more strict than security at the airport in my experience. It all depends on the agents, & the system in place. It varies with the agency, so the rules are not consistent over-all, even in this country, and the agent has the power. This is just my experience, & listening to the experiences of other KP members in former threads.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

mthrift said:


> I have experienced both. Flying is not a problem in this country for me, but SSI is more strict. Other members have had more trouble flying back into the USA, and passing security in other countries, than here. It varies. But, SSI is more strict than security at the airport in my experience. It all depends on the agents, & the system in place. It varies with the agency, so the rules are not consistent over-all, even in this country, and the agent has the power. This is just my experience, & listening to the experiences of other KP members in former threads.


Funny, our SSI office here in Co. Spgs. could care less what you walk in with, no scanners just a single "guard" wandering around aimlessly. I took my knitting on a pair of Kollage circulars ( and we all know those really could be a weapon) and sailed right in. Yet when reporting for jury duty had knitting on a pair of bamboo circulars confiscated at county court house. I hope who ever ended up with both the needles and yarn enjoyed.


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Maybe you can use dowels fashioned into needles.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

cindye6556 said:


> I live in Colorado Springs, and when I went for jury duty had my knitting needles and yarn confiscated as well. Tried the old "but I just flew from FL with them in my purse" line, and they guard just looked at me and laughed and said that in a county court house in CO they're considered a weapon. Yeah, right....there was a woman next to me cross stitching and had scissors! Go figure....


Cross stitching with scissors huh? you got me, that is just too stupid for words. no knitting needles but scissors? Do they think that you would just launch them like a javelin thrower? :roll:


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> Funny, our SSI office here in Co. Spgs. could care less what you walk in with, no scanners just a single "guard" wandering around aimlessly. I took my knitting on a pair of Kollage circulars ( and we all know those really could be a weapon) and sailed right in. Yet when reporting for jury duty had knitting on a pair of bamboo circulars confiscated at county court house. I hope who ever ended up with both the needles and yarn enjoyed.


Yes, that is what I have found, the rules are inconsistent & dependent on the individual agents. Maybe SF is a big city, but it is difficult to plan with no consistent rules. We just want to know what we can do without confiscation.


----------



## BLsl123 (Oct 28, 2013)

Soooo sorry! When I had jury duty, I was told my crochet hook (aluminum) was okay, but no knitting needles.


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

And we all forget when we complain about Security, that right after 9-11, we were asked, "Would you be willing to give up some of your freedoms if that might mean stopping the next 9-11 from happening?" and we all said, "Yes, of course," until we had to take off our shoes, be frisked, listened to on our phones or have our knitting needles confiscated. Then we want all our freedoms back. Afraid this is the new world we live in - and yes, the terrorist could be the little sweet lady knitting calmly in the corner! There's no way of knowing! Guess we will have to get used to it & live with it - sorry!


----------



## maggiesmith (Dec 11, 2011)

Of course, I was graciously escorted by the two officers who enthused over my handiwork and enjoyed several lattes in the cafeteria. This by the way was in Washington, D.C.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

chriso1972 said:


> IT is because knitting needles are considered a dangerous weapon. According to statistical data 2 people die each year from accidentally knitting needle death


I cannot let this statistic go unmentioned. Now I have a new preferred way of dying. Think of all the books with death in the title and substitute "Knitting Needles". "An Appointment with Knitting Needles". "Knitting Needles Be Not Proud".


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Roses and cats said:


> Cross stitching with scissors huh? you got me, that is just too stupid for words. no knitting needles but scissors? Do they think that you would just launch them like a javelin thrower? :roll:


SHHHHHHH I've been practicing. I'm getting pretty good too.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Worse is the fact then they make you take a number and when called you sit in a tiny cubicle with a self closing door like a jail cell and get to talk to someone on Skype from a computer screen (asking me to put my driver's license up closer to the screen) like your a prisoner--like who could you hurt??? Even worse was they let me make my SS card replacement online (charging me $50) and then still had to go through the SS security in person to then be told they would MAIL it to me. :-( Found out later could have gone there in the first place and wouldn't have had to pay anything--urgh....

Moral of the story do not loose SS card and take a small plastic tatting shuttle and small ball of tatting cotton thread--probably wouldn't allow that since one could use thread to garrote someone. 

Must say the one guard was nice in hurrying through the kiosk computer screen to get me my number--he had to touch seven screens to get it!!!
And I was grateful they didn't make me take off my shoes since it had taken me all morning to get them on and by then I would have had to go barefooted because no way would I be able to get them back on :!: :!: :!:


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

mthrift said:


> Yes, that is what I have found, the rules are inconsistent & dependent on the individual agents. Maybe SF is a big city, but it is difficult to plan with no consistent rules. We just want to know what we can do without confiscation.


I agree, there needs to be some consistency in the rules. I just remind myself that Colorado Springs may be a "small" city compared to others, but then we have one of the most important military installations in the country located here as well. What's even more amazing is I can drive onto that installation by merely showing my drivers license and auto insurance card, but takes a damn act of congress to walk into county building to take part in my government in action. What's wrong with that picture?


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> SHHHHHHH I've been practicing. I'm getting pretty good too.


I don't know whether to laugh or cry..... :hunf: :?: :?:


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

cindye6556 said:


> I agree, there needs to be some consistency in the rules. I just remind myself that Colorado Springs may be a "small" city compared to others, but then we have one of the most important military installations in the country located here as well. What's even more amazing is I can drive onto that installation by merely showing my drivers license and auto insurance card, but takes a damn act of congress to walk into county building to take part in my government in action. What's wrong with that picture?


Don't plan on driving into Fort Lewis with just your diver's license and insurance ID--you'll be escorted back to I-5 with several tanks and at least a couple choopers over head :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

SQM said:


> I cannot let this statistic go unmentioned. Now I have a new preferred way of dying. Think of all the books with death in the title and substitute "Knitting Needles". "An Appointment with Knitting Needles". "Knitting Needles Be Not Proud".


The problem: so are scissors by some agents, but not by others. It is that the issue is so "subjective" by the agents involved. The airlines in the USA are more consistent in policy. As long as there is no concrete policy, all of us are subject to the understanding of the individual security agents involved.....what their "interpretation" of the law is. As a result, we are going to be subjected to random confiscation at random check-points, and maybe at the same check-point, depending who is on-duty. This is why the experiences of KPer's is so different from all different places. I am not against the need for security. I just would like consistent rules, so my property does not get confiscated. I can protect myself, and know what the rules are, & act accordingly (pack my needles, for instance). Knitting needles are considered weapons by some, but not by others. This is the dilemma that is annoying. And, yes, we will have to put up with this, until they have a more consistent policy, because yes, we want & need protection. But, we also want to protect ourselves. But, this is what is in place right now, and it still has glitches! We have to accept it, until there is a change for the better, or just pack the needles each time!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Don't look for any change for the better. This country is doing quite well by instilling fear in the citizens and then enacting laws that infringe on our rights. Fear has led to the outrageous snooping of the NSA, to name just the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> I agree, there needs to be some consistency in the rules. I just remind myself that Colorado Springs may be a "small" city compared to others, but then we have one of the most important military installations in the country located here as well. What's even more amazing is I can drive onto that installation by merely showing my drivers license and auto insurance card, but takes a damn act of congress to walk into county building to take part in my government in action. What's wrong with that picture?


Yes.... I agree with you! That is the issue! That is why this keeps coming up again & again on this site with no resolution. There is no resolution: there is just ramdomness of people's experiences, so they come here to ask "why" & "what can I do?" "What are the rules, here?" "Why did this happen to me?" We all want to be protected, but we also want to be able to protect ourselves from confiscation, and there seems to be no consistent way to predict in any given situation. I hear you! It is all so subjective to the interpretation of individual agents.... not consistent rules to follow that apply to all, so we know what to do in some stable manner.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

> I am not against the need for security. I just would like consistent rules, so my property does not get confiscated. I can protect myself, and know what the rules are, & act accordingly. This is the dilemma that is annoying. And, yes, we will have to put up with this, until they have a more consistent policy, because yes, we want & need protection. But, we also want to protect ourselves.


I agree, but who would make the rules? Is it something you or I would have a say in, or is it something we'd just turn over to the powers that "be" and follow along like lambs to the slaughter? I know that the world has changed and there are certain changes we must accept and deal with, but there are also freedoms and rights that as a citizen I see being taken away from me everyday. I have a feeling that Geo. Washington and Thomas Jefferson would be rolling over in their graves.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Cindy- They would only be rolling over for those of you who are property owners. They could give a fig for the average person.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

disgo said:


> Don't plan on driving into Fort Lewis with just your diver's license and insurance ID--you'll be escorted back to I-5 with several tanks and at least a couple choopers over head :roll: :roll: :roll:


And that is the inconsistency of it all. I suppose it depends on the threat level. But when you can drive onto the base where NORAD is located with nothing more than a D.L. and insurance card you have to ask yourself who is watching who, and shouldn't security be just a little tighter here?


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

But you can take them on an airplane!


----------



## MarjoryO (Aug 24, 2012)

chriso1972 said:


> IT is because knitting needles are considered a dangerous weapon. According to statistical data 2 people die each year from accidentally knitting needle death


I have never quite understood the "danger" of knitting needles (beyond home accidents). Have you ever looked at the length of a pin on a brooch, it could likely do way more damage than a knitting needle. Now, shhh, don't tell the NATA they might act on it and there goes our pretty brooches. :lol:


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Colorado knits said:


> Yeah, we know that sitting there knitting makes a person a potential terrorist. Cripes.


 Well you know, that knitter could be making an afghan. 
:mrgreen: :shock: :roll:


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Can't take them into the courthouse or drivers license bureau here either.


----------



## MarjoryO (Aug 24, 2012)

wordancer said:


> Well you know, that knitter could be making an afghan.
> :mrgreen: :shock: :roll:


Good one! Could you picture a terrorist trying to wrestle a dedicated knitter's favourite knitting needles away from her....I think he would get the worst of it.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

hgayle said:


> Can't take them into the courthouse or drivers license bureau here either.


I was just at my DMV, and anticipating a long wait took my knitting, and no problem. In fact guard asked me what I was working on, as his wife knitted, and he even knew what a lifeline was....


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> I agree, there needs to be some consistency in the rules. I just remind myself that Colorado Springs may be a "small" city compared to others, but then we have one of the most important military installations in the country located here as well. What's even more amazing is I can drive onto that installation by merely showing my drivers license and auto insurance card, but takes a damn act of congress to walk into county building to take part in my government in action. What's wrong with that picture?


The thing about the USA is it is so big. It is really so many separate country states within a large country. The 911 threw us into action mode in a great hurry. Most of the policies they put into place for such a large country, were thrown together quickly, and some have serious flaws, because that is how humans function; they learn through mistakes, re-evaluate, & then improve. It is slow to get things done here, so that they work efficiently, because it is so big, & there are so many dissenting factions protecting their own states interests. . . Like someone said earlier, it is not ideal or consistent or always fair, but this is what it is: the price we pay for Homeland Security. This is the price to pay for the common good, and it is human, and flawed and inconsistent and unfair, sometimes. To get the change, at least recognizing the problem helps, and makes acceptance easier. I am so glad for this discussion. Glad for the original experience of the sender. Glad I had to think it through. Another plus for fellow KPers! Yay!


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

patinjapan said:


> Would they allow a pencil or pen past security?


That's what I keep wondering!!


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

This is one of those topics that should make you take time and think. I too am glad to see it posted, and all the thoughts, comments, and experiences other KPer's have had. Yet what I find sad is the inconsistency in the rules even within a state.

We have counties here in CO that wanted to form their own state because they felt lost, and forgotten about by our state government, and we have states that probably want to form their own country because they feel they are being forgotten about by the federal government. To those folks all I can say is come stand in my front yard, look west, and gaze upon the mountain that inspired the following:

"O beautiful for spacious skies,
For amber waves of grain,
For purple mountain majesties
Above the fruited plain!"

http://kids.niehs.nih.gov/games/songs/patriotic/americamid.htm


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

MarjoryO said:


> Good one! Could you picture a terrorist trying to wrestle a dedicated knitter's favourite knitting needles away from her....I think he would get the worst of it.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


If a terrorist tried to wrestle my knitting needles, I would stuff him in the overhead compartment and everyone would have a quiet flight!


----------



## alidakyle (Dec 20, 2011)

wordancer said:


> Well you know, that knitter could be making an afghan.
> :mrgreen: :shock: :roll:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pjcoldren (Dec 20, 2011)

Did they give them back to you when you were through?


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

I totally agree with comparing knitting needles with pencils or pens. If either writing implement is legal, then knitting needles should be as well. To ban one and allow the other is ludicrous. It's why I have little to no respect for most security regulations.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> This is one of those topics that should make you take time and think. I too am glad to see it posted, and all the thoughts, comments, and experiences other KPer's have had. Yet what I find sad is the inconsistency in the rules even within a state.
> 
> We have counties here in CO that wanted to form their own state because they felt lost, and forgotten about by our state government, and we have states that probably want to form their own country because they feel they are being forgotten about by the federal government. To those folks all I can say is come stand in my front yard, look west, and gaze upon the mountain that inspired the following:
> 
> ...


YES...... with all the glitches and imperfections, this is the country I love. I feel blessed to be here. I love the gift of being able to discuss it all, and also to live in San Francisco. It is good to admit what needs work, try to be part of the solution and not be part of the problem & accept what is, and cannot be easily changed. To be content, but still work for improvement. Always a balancing act. I have seen your mountains! They are majestic & lovely! I was young and dating a guy who was a pre-med student at Boulder!  So long ago! So exciting then!


----------



## Limeygal (Sep 27, 2012)

The terrorists won, didn't they?


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

I guess they thought you were going to knit an AFGHAN



dlknit said:


> Ok, so I had to go to the social security administration today which is located in the federal building in Jackson, MS. Thinking it was going to be a long wait, I brought along my sock knitting. But to my surprise, the security people that do the scanning before you can enter would not allow my tiny Addi sock rockets to go past! Talk about very disappointed! :thumbdown:  :?: :x


----------



## AllieBB (Feb 13, 2014)

As another said, better be safe than sorry. There are times where reading might be a better choice if you have to sit and wait. The points on most knitting needles could be driven into someone, though it would take some force. Airport security almost took my shawl pin which was a decorative short knitting needle. Given its length, they figured it wouldn't hurt someone severely.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

Limeygal said:


> The terrorists won, didn't they?


Yes, they made us all, to some degree, afraid & paranoid. Fear is self-destructive and a prison in itself, self-obstructive. Yes, they did... they harmed terribly all those directly & horrifically involved, and they continue to affect & haunt us all... changed our whole way of life & how we see ourselves. They did win...... in a matter of speaking...it only took once... so sadly true. I guess it is another lesson for us all: how are we going to continue to live our lives? Fear, bitterness, vengeance, kindness, forgiveness? How do we each want to carry ourselves & our lives now? Always a struggle & a balance & an act of faith in God & in each other. At least that is how I see it. We are still affected, even if it is just knitting needles & crochet hooks & pins on our coats!


----------



## MASHEPP (Mar 13, 2011)

Having worked with the courts system in secure buildings, I think this goes beyond whether or not the lady with the knitting needles looks like a terrorist. These rules are put in place for all of our safety. In the wrong hands, knitting needles could be used as a weapon and the cord is certainly strong enough to be used as a garrote or restraint. Courtroom protocol calls for attention to court proceedings and they usually take a dim view of knitting, crochet and reading while in the courtroom.
As far as social security, it is sad but true, that many of the clients in that office could be mentally ill, and sometimes their actions are unpredictable. I would rather every precaution be taken than have a another tragedy occur. Remember Boston? Who could have predicted danger in the form of a couple of kids with backpacks. Think about it. This is not about YOU and your knitting, it's about reducing the risks of danger for everyone.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

MASHEPP said:


> Having worked with the courts system in secure buildings, I think this goes beyond whether or not the lady with the knitting needles looks like a terrorist. These rules are put in place for all of our safety. In the wrong hands, knitting needles could be used as a weapon and the cord is certainly strong enough to be used as a garrote or restraint. Courtroom protocol calls for attention to court proceedings and they usually take a dim view of knitting, crochet and reading while in the courtroom.
> As far as social security, it is sad but true, that many of the clients in that office could be mentally ill, and sometimes their actions are unpredictable. I would rather every precaution be taken than have a another tragedy occur. Remember Boston? Who could have predicted danger in the form of a couple of kids with backpacks. Think about it. This is not about YOU and your knitting, it's about reducing the risks of danger for everyone.


Yes! Yes! Well said. The courts are strict, but the rules are very clear and are not to be messed with. I actually like that they are really tough & clear & are abided by, by everyone. No nonsense. I think they are how it should be. The lack of clarity in other sectors is the issue, here. The airlines is different than SSI, and that is different in other cities, and then the courts are stricter still, but very clear. I think sectors that do not have such a long history of this sort of security, and the haste in which they had to pull it all together, is the reason there are so many discrepancies, and lack of clarity. The court system is together, for sure. They have been dealing with people & serious situations for a long time. They have had time to get their act together and have, and should be the model for all the other venues that run security situations.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

dlknit said:


> Ok, so I had to go to the social security administration today which is located in the federal building in Jackson, MS. Thinking it was going to be a long wait, I brought along my sock knitting. But to my surprise, the security people that do the scanning before you can enter would not allow my tiny Addi sock rockets to go past! Talk about very disappointed! :thumbdown:  :?: :x


I would be, too. Years back I had jury duty and was allowed to bring my knitting. Accomplished a lot that day! Had to stay for the day, but was not called.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

> MASHEPP: Courtroom protocol calls for attention to court proceedings and they usually take a dim view of knitting, crochet and reading while in the courtroom.
> . This is not about YOU and your knitting, it's about reducing the risks of danger for everyone.


In my case it wasn't about knitting in the courtroom, it was about knitting in the waiting room to been seen if I was going to be called for jury duty. I do agree that if sitting on a jury you need to be giving your undivided attention, but while waiting for your number to be called for a jury, that is an entirely different matter. If I had been called the only thing I would have taken in the courtroom with me was a clear mind, and hopefully attention to detail.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Colorgal said:


> When I lived in Colorado and went to jury duty for a murder case, they said I could not have my needles but I could leave them in my car and take the yarn in. ??? So I did just that and when inside I asked for extra pencils and so did the gals sitting next to me. Ended up with 6. So we shared the yarn and knit with the sharpened pencils. The bailiff just busted out laughing at us and the next day we had permission to knit. LOVED IT.


Gotta remember this should I get called for jury duty again.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

MarjoryO said:


> Good one! Could you picture a terrorist trying to wrestle a dedicated knitter's favourite knitting needles away from her....I think he would get the worst of it.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


Yes, he would be tied up with the yarn!! Comically thought about this quite a few times when allowed to take my yarn and crochet hook on the plane flights taken over the past few years. (Couldn't take my knitting needles!) Can you see the headlines?: TERRORIST CAUGHT AND SECURED WITH KNITTER'S YARN. PASSENGERS AND CREW SAVED!!


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Limeygal said:


> The terrorists won, didn't they?


Not only have the terrorist won, but to a degree so have all the people that walk into any building with a gun and start shooting. I've now lost my rights as a responsible gun owner that I'll never get back. Do I feel sad for the families that lost loved ones? Yes, because if I didn't I'd have to be a cold heartless person. Some of you may ask "why does she own a gun....well have you ever seen what a coyote will do to a flock of chickens,or turkeys, or a new born calf or pig? I have, and since that is not only my food source, but my livelihood as well I can, I will and I do take whatever steps necessary to protect them. Do I take it places where I know it will be an issue, well no because that is part of being a responsible gun owner.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

chriso1972 said:


> IT is because knitting needles are considered a dangerous weapon. According to statistical data 2 people die each year from accidentally knitting needle death


I don't know the statistics for death by other people, but they're allowed in, aren't they? Bizarre!


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

dlknit said:


> Ok, so I had to go to the social security administration today which is located in the federal building in Jackson, MS. Thinking it was going to be a long wait, I brought along my sock knitting. But to my surprise, the security people that do the scanning before you can enter would not allow my tiny Addi sock rockets to go past! Talk about very disappointed! :thumbdown:  :?: :x


Really!! I can't believe they were so mean to you. I have to attend family court every 3 month & I always take my knitting with me, in the bag with all my tools. They look at my little stork scissors, make sure I have my project ON my needles & give me the go ahead. I'm sorry this happened to you.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

It is so odd. You can bring these things on international flights, but not into federal bldgs. Wouldn't you think the TSA and whoever sets the security rules for federal bldgs. would discuss it with one another? No, you wouldn't because nobody else in DC talks to anyone else about anything important. I guess they are all following the example of Congress.
Ellie


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Limeygal said:


> The terrorists won, didn't they?


That's how I feel every time I pack for an airline flight. I curse bin laden every time.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

aljellie said:


> It is so odd. You can bring these things on international flights, but not into federal bldgs. Wouldn't you think the TSA and whoever sets the security rules for federal bldgs. would discuss it with one another? No, you wouldn't because nobody else in DC talks to anyone else about anything important. I guess they are all following the example of Congress.
> Ellie


It would make sense if various parts of our government communicated with each other, but it's become evident to me, and I'm sure many others as the government has grown it's apparent that the right hand has no clue what the left is doing. They can't even make up their minds what constitutes a "snow day" in some parts of the country!


----------



## MrsC (Jul 10, 2011)

But did they keep them or did you get them back?


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> Not only have the terrorist won, but to a degree so have all the people that walk into any building with a gun and start shooting. I've now lost my rights as a responsible gun owner that I'll never get back. Do I feel sad for the families that lost loved ones? Yes, because if I didn't I'd have to be a cold heartless person. Some of you may ask "why does she own a gun....well have you ever seen what a coyote will do to a flock of chickens,or turkeys, or a new born calf or pig? I have, and since that is not only my food source, but my livelihood as well I can, I will and I do take whatever steps necessary to protect them. Do I take it places where I know it will be an issue, well no because that is part of being a responsible gun owner.


It seems to me, you own a gun for the very reason guns are needed. You have every right to protect your livlihood with the appropriate weapon. I am guessing it is not an assault rifle, which I believe needs to be for the purposes of the military. That is only my take on it. Guns have a rightful purpose in the world. For some reason, it seems to me, everything is getting turned around, and put in the wrong place, and the few ruin it for the many. I do not own a gun, my father did, and my grandfather did. But, somehow guns get into the hands of the wrong people, and used for heinous purposes, and it seems this is happening more and more and more. I am not sure what is happening, why or what needs to be done about it. It is frightening, but banning guns for those that need them, is not the answer either. I am not sure what needs to be done, actually. It feels like chaos to me, and some are deprived unnecessarily, who need them. There needs to be some king of balance. I am not sure what that is.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> It would make sense if various parts of our government communicated with each other, but it's become evident to me, and I'm sure many others as the government has grown it's apparent that the right hand has no clue what the left is doing. They can't even make up their minds what constitutes a "snow day" in some parts of the country!


That IS the issue! Large bureaucracies do not move to communicate with each other. They keep quiet and hope no one notices. They are there to keep themselves in business & keep their jobs & not make waves. Creativity & problem solving puts the spotlight on them, and could lose them their jobs, or bring them trouble & flack by those who do not want to be exposed or do not want to change or do not want to do the work at hand. So people just try to keep their noses clean, so they keep their jobs, that pay the rent. So it is the status quo that matters, not the good of the nation. No one will stick themselves out for the good of the nation, and risk being axed. Just work for a large School District, and see how much they do for the "good of the children". If it makes no sense, is unreasonable, that is what someone will decide to do. Inefficiency is the the name of the public sector. That is why many of our best & brightest young go into the private sector to give their gifts. This is a very wonderful country, but our government is often unwieldy.... and not for the good of all, although the politicians tell us so. Hard to know what to do about it all. There is more going on underneath the table than anything we see, BOTH good & bad things.


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

Alandgirl said:


> Ridiculous! More damage can be done with a travel-sized can of Aquanet and a lighter. Just sayin.


TSA doesn't allow lighters or matches either--not even in checked baggage. I had matches, that I collect from places I've been, confiscated from my checked bag. They left a note about it but didn't mention that they broke a compact mirror and spilled my protein powder all over the place. Isn't it scary to think how stupid the rule makers are? They must be political appointees that could never actually be elected to anything, so they get appointed by people in high places. Remember Bush's college roommate that he appointed head of Homeland Security at the time of Katrina. Some of these people couldn't find their way to a rest room without a dozen assistants. Next, they'll have me cut off my finger nails, they are much better weapons than a crochet hook...yeesh!


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

kathycam said:


> TSA doesn't allow lighters or matches either--not even in checked baggage. I had matches, that I collect from places I've been, confiscated from my checked bag. They left a note about it but didn't mention that they broke a compact mirror and spilled my protein powder all over the place. Isn't it scary to think how stupid the rule makers are? They must be political appointees that could never actually be elected to anything, so they get appointed by people in high places. Remember Bush's college roommate that he appointed head of Homeland Security at the time of Katrina. Some of these people couldn't find their way to a rest room without a dozen assistants. Next, they'll have me cut off my finger nails, they are much better weapons than a crochet hook...yeesh!


I think that if you asked what the salaries of the people that are working at these jobs & the level of education & training required, you might see why this sort of thing happens. I am sure these are good working level folks, but not the best & the brightest with a lot of training courses. We expect high level, from those that are not paid likewise.


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

Kathi11 said:


> I'm almost happy to hear it. I just got back from visiting my daughter in Georgia. Neither coming or going did I have to take off my shoes, jewelry, watch. No x-ray machine either. I kind of felt unsafe. I was used to the more stringent checks. Are we letting down our guard?


It depends on your age. People over 70 (I think), maybe 75, don't have to go through all that. Strangely, I've seen severely handicapped people in wheelchairs have to remove everything. It's just nuts.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

kathycam said:


> It depends on your age. People over 70 (I think), maybe 75, don't have to go through all that. Strangely, I've seen severely handicapped people in wheelchairs have to remove everything. It's just nuts.


Yes, the last few times flying to NYC I was whisked off to another line, and did not have to take my shoes off either, and it was so quick and hassle-free. I also carried my knitting in my carry-on bag, and was knitting in front of God & everyone before the plane had taken off! I was all settled in, and nothing was said the whole trip. Strange others have had so much grief! Again, inconsistency & the left hand not knowing what the right hand is doing.


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

Insane. Our whole government is insane. I mustn't get started or I'll never stop . . . . . .


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

MrsBearstalker said:


> Insane. Our whole government is insane. I mustn't get started or I'll never stop . . . . . .


 I second that!


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

mthrift said:


> Just work for a large School District, and see how much they do for the "good of the children". If it makes no sense, is unreasonable, that is what someone will decide to do. Inefficiency is the the name of the public sector. That is why many of our best & brightest young go into the private sector to give their gifts. This is a very wonderful country, but our government is often unwieldy.... and not for the good of all, although the politicians tell us so. Hard to know what to do about it all. There is more going on underneath the table than anything we see, BOTH good & bad things.


I used to serve as a volunteer at my son's school (more so when in grades k-6) and part of the problem as I saw it was:

Teachers now "teach to the test" and worry more about meeting some "arbitrary" standard set by folks that haven't set foot in a classroom or dealt with children in years.

Parents can't, don't or won't become involved in their child's education, and wonder "why Johnny can't read." Or they send their child to school with the expectation that the teacher will "raise" them. Teachers and school administrators are no longer allowed to discipline the child, and therefore we have complete and total chaos in the classroom. Trust me, I've seen it firsthand.

School systems in some cases are barely getting by as far as money is concerned, or in most cases the money they have is spent on salaries of the higher ups instead of going to the classroom where it is needed the most. It's sad when teachers have to spend their own money to provide essentials, but administrators have offices that cost more to decorate than my home did to purchase. Is it fair to the children and the teachers that are there for the love of the kids? No, and other than home schooling I see no real answer.

I also worked as an administrative aid for a state legislator in FL, and saw first hand how government works. Was it scary? Oh yeah, it was a wonderful education in how government doesn't work, and certain individuals were only concerned about what was in it for me. I always said after that if you wanted an education in government you only needed to go to your state capital while your legislature was in session. Spend the day following your local legislator around. If you don't come away with your eyes open then you weren't paying close enough attention.  The saying "politics is the second oldest profession in the world" is true.

But we say we want, need, even demand change. If that's the case then why is it that year after year we send the same folks back? It was designed that you go, serve for 2, 4, 8 or at most 12 years, then go home and live with the laws you imposed upon the citizens that put you there. Is our form of government here in the states perfect? No, but I'm thinking overall it beats most of the others out there hands down.

I always say after these ramblings: " JMHO"


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> I used to serve as a volunteer at my son's school (more so when in grades k-6) and part of the problem as I saw it was:
> 
> Teachers now "teach to the test" and worry more about meeting some "arbitrary" standard set by folks that haven't set foot in a classroom or dealt with children in years.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this. It is true about teachers, and they get blamed for most of what is not working. Rules are made by those that have no clue how to run a classroom, or what is needed to make the classroom work well. Teachers are seldom asked, nor are the administrative positions given to former teachers, who know what the teacher needs. We do not value our teachers, nor our kids enough. Money is the standard. Our best & our brightest, do not go into teaching, because it is not valued. I agree. I taught for many years. It was the love of the kids that kept me there, and the parents. It was not the money, or the prestige or the great promotions or the achievement recognition. I do not know how to fix it. I do believe this is the greatest country, the best we have, but it too, is a human endeavor, and has all the faults & foibles humans have. Kids do need a better chance though, hands down, and good teachers need the support to get that done. On a not too lucrative salary, teachers DO put money "out of pocket", because they love the kids & their jobs. Thanks for so much for this testament to both teachers & our government. Education & information helps. Glad for this forum.


----------



## Kamon1958 (Jan 12, 2014)

Oh that is so silly The world is crazy


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

My husband always knew if he couldn't find me at home I was at school, doing what I could to ease the burden on "my teacher." My theory then, as it is now (some 20 years later) is/was I didn't have one child in that classroom I had 25-30, and they all called me "mama e" and most of them still do. Would I do it again? In a heartbeat. 

Would I go back to work in state government? No, oh Hell no. (pardon the language), I like to think I got out before I got to jaded.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

mthrift said:


> Thanks for this. It is true about teachers, and they get blamed for most of what is not working. Rules are made by those that have no clue how to run a classroom, or what is needed to make the classroom work well. Teachers are seldom asked, nor are the administrative positions given to former teachers, who know what the teacher needs. We do not value our teachers, nor our kids enough. Money is the standard. Our best & our brightest, do not go into teaching, because it is not valued. I agree. I taught for many years. It was the love of the kids that kept me there, and the parents. It was not the money, or the prestige or the great promotions or the achievement recognition. I do not know how to fix it. I do believe this is the greatest country, the best we have, but it too, is a human endeavor, and has all the faults & foibles humans have. Kids do need a better chance though, hands down, and good teachers need the support to get that done. On a not too lucrative salary, teachers DO put money "out of pocket", because they love the kids & their jobs. Thanks for so much for this testament to both teachers & our government. Education & information helps. Glad for this forum.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

patinjapan said:


> Would they allow a pencil or pen past security?


Here's a possible plan..take pointed pencils and put your knitting on those..could they stop pencils used as knitting needles? there might be a size problem, but one never knows.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

We have a community here in Colorado that has a "fun election" for mayor. Here's a link for the candidates that are in the running this year. All I can say is we need more candidates like these....LOL

http://gazette.com/donkey-hedgehog-mustang-wolf-cat-6-dogs-in-the-mix-for-divide-mayor/article/1514712#HKTLaHYPlmYoEmGQ.99


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> We have a community here in Colorado that has a "fun election" for mayor. Here's a link for the candidates that are in the running this year. All I can say is we need more candidates like these....LOL
> 
> That was a great story. I love the sound of your town. Smart citizens, good fundraisers and a great sense of humor. You found perfection.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

SQM said:


> cindye6556 said:
> 
> 
> > We have a community here in Colorado that has a "fun election" for mayor. Here's a link for the candidates that are in the running this year. All I can say is we need more candidates like these....LOL
> ...


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Sounds really far from NYC. However, if you want to visit the Center of the Universe, come visit New York.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

SQM said:


> Sounds really far from NYC. However, if you want to visit the Center of the Universe, come visit New York.


I always say is someplace I'd like to visit once, but then I remember how many people live there, and think twice. My nearest neighbor is 1/2 mile away, and if 10 people drive down my road in a day is a busy day.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Cindy - Yeah so? Take the jolt. That is what makes traveling so good. You get to see sights and people who you would never see in Calhan. It is just a visit - don't deprive yourself of such a unique experience.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

SQM said:


> Cindy - Yeah so? Take the jolt. That is what makes traveling so good. You get to see sights and people who you would never see in Calhan. It is just a visit - don't deprive yourself of such a unique experience.


I think my traveling days are over. When DH retired the first time (15 yrs ago) we spent 5 yrs in a RV traveling the country. Visited 48 of the 50, and saw some of the best this country has to offer, along with some of the worst. Now if I travel is mostly home to FL every couple of years. I'm not saying it's out of the question, but at this point in time, I've become more of a "homebody" and some weeks dread the thought of the 30 mile (1 way) trip to town to do my weekly errands.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Sounds like you are more rugged than you think. A real New Yorker would complain about walking more than one block for a grocery store. Think young and come on East! I think it would be fun to live in an RV and travel. I love to travel but miss home at night. So it would be perfect to travel with my home.


----------



## cheryls123 (Dec 12, 2013)

What happened to mattie cat also happened to me. I was all set with new BAMBOO needles and a new pattern and yarn, and I was going to enjoy myself knitting the usually boring day away. BUT the needles were taken away.


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

I was called for Jury Duty and my knitting was confiscated. We were told to bring a pen and I had to wonder how a pen is different than a knitting needle as lethal weapons go.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

painthoss said:


> Buzzards.
> 
> That must have been frustrating and disappointing. It happened to me in federal court in Philly. Isn't it just the stupidest thing? Sympathies!!
> 
> Lousy buzzards.


LOL.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

chriso1972 said:


> IT is because knitting needles are considered a dangerous weapon. According to statistical data 2 people die each year from accidentally knitting needle death


Gee, I had no idea. Shouldn't there be a gov't committee investigating how to stop that carnage?

Thanks for that tidbit, I find stuff like that so interesting.


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

I just came back from Dallas and was knitting all along through my traveling, thank God no body stopped me,


----------



## ruthann1942 (Jan 24, 2013)

Milocat said:


> Well I sent some small bamboo needles and yarn from Australia last week to a Colorado address and had to produce ID which was photocopied and retained. Had a big laugh with the lady at the post office, we thought it was funny that they were suspicious about my parcel. Hey guys the problems are not little knitting needles, try looking at the ease with which unstable people are able to legally obtain firearms and go out and shoot children.


Yes, some of the people are obtaining legal firearms but I think you will find that the majority of crimes committed with firearms the guns are illegal, and in a number of cases they are stolen.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> We have a community here in Colorado that has a "fun election" for mayor. Here's a link for the candidates that are in the running this year. All I can say is we need more candidates like these....LOL
> 
> http://gazette.com/donkey-hedgehog-mustang-wolf-cat-6-dogs-in-the-mix-for-divide-mayor/article/1514712#HKTLaHYPlmYoEmGQ.99


Just fun, and more close to the truth than we would like to believe! Thanks! This needs levity!


----------



## judeanne (Mar 6, 2011)

I suppose it's difficult for them to know where to draw the line on unusual items. But I sincerely sympathize with you...sitting for any period of time with no needles/yarn is very stressful.


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

This shows rules are made by men, not women.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

ruthann1942 said:


> Yes, some of the people are obtaining legal firearms but I think you will find that the majority of crimes committed with firearms the guns are illegal, and in a number of cases they are stolen.


Yes, I think this is the case. And, as has been evident, none of the measures work to somehow trace the firearms or keep them out of the hands of the mentally-ill or the ones that wish ill, and perpetrate crimes and/or obtained them from a crime of theft, illegally. How can this be monitored? This is too big for me. The conscientious are not perpetrating the crimes, but are going to suffer the restrictions & hassles & inconvenience & maybe loss of said firearm, and the perpetrators are still going to obtain stolen weapons, if not here , overseas. Besides the victims, the conscientious will end up paying with restrictions & hassle & inconvenience, and the crimes will still go on. This is how it seems to me, and no stopping the crime sprees. This problem is way too big for me. There seems no safe or fair solution.


----------



## nogysbaby (May 29, 2011)

Good hell you can take them on a plane. Did they keep them and give them back to you?


----------



## nogysbaby (May 29, 2011)

Good hell you can take them on a plane. Did they keep them and give them back to you?


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

nogysbaby said:


> Good hell you can take them on a plane. Did they keep them and give them back to you?


From what I know, unless you have a self-addressed, stamped envelope to put them in, and then go out of security & mail them to yourself, they have nothing in place to store or return confiscated items to you. If taken, they are gone, I think. I also have had no trouble with this, except once in the beginning with a metal item, nail knippers, or some such. You could bring the mailing items with you, just in case, I guess.


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

I have taken needles into some courts and not others. Each jurisdiction is different.


----------



## jean-bean (Jun 22, 2012)

My husband had his 5 blade safety razor cassette taken out of it's holder as we were coming BACK from holiday! He couldn't even cut his own face shaving with it!


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Most items here that are confiscated by the court system end up in one of 2 places depending on what it is: The garbage can or held for auction. In my case with the knitting needles they ended up in the garbage.

Now that we have legalized a certain item here in the state some places have installed "amnesty boxes", and we all wonder what's going to happen to all the "stuff" that ends up in said boxes. Who will be monitoring the people that are responsible for those boxes? Will it end up in the landfill, or in someone's pocket to hit the black market like other items seem to? Yet another case of not seeing beyond the end of your nose, and thinking things through.


----------



## CdnKnittingNan (Nov 17, 2011)

I laughed but not a humorous laugh, rather, an ABSURD laugh! What has this world come to?? I've lost them on planes, but in an office building???


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

In my case when my knitting was confiscated at the courthouse, I was able to pick up my bag when I was leaving. I would have been more than furious if it wasn't returned to me. I did have a small pair of scissors taken in the Toronto Airport that, of course, were not returned.


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

So, I have sent an email to DHS inquiring about a list of items permitted or prohibited from bringing in to Federal Buildings. I will let you all know if I receive a reply. What are the chances?


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

nankat said:


> So, I have sent an email to DHS inquiring about a list of items permitted or prohibited from bringing in to Federal Buildings. I will let you all know if I receive a reply. What are the chances?


I would say about the same as my winning the power ball, mega millions and state lottery all in the same week...... 1 in 100 trillion.

Don't expect an answer any time soon though since Monday is a holiday!


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

Becca said:


> I have taken needles into some courts and not others. Each jurisdiction is different.


This is the inconsistency & the unpredictability & individual subjective nature of all this. Nothing in place to handle the inevitable problems. No control. You just never know..... who or what will happen. I guess, in the end, try each time, if it means a lot, & expect the possibility of the worst & just accept that it is most likely "no", and go from there, and have a back-up plan. It is not the same in every venue. It varies everywhere, & is up to the individual you happen to encounter. Each one makes up their own rules. This is what I have learned here from all of you KPers. Nothing stable or set or predictable. The courts seem the toughest, and the most organized, but not everywhere the same rules & options. Just interesting. Good to know. Good to have talked about it. I had no idea before this.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

nankat said:


> So, I have sent an email to DHS inquiring about a list of items permitted or prohibited from bringing in to Federal Buildings. I will let you all know if I receive a reply. What are the chances?


Great! Thanks!


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

SQM said:


> Sounds really far from NYC. However, if you want to visit the Center of the Universe, come visit New York.


YES, I live in SF and love it , but my daughter is in NYC and I visit often. I LOVE NYC. It is its own special place, in itself, has it's own special feel & character, like nowhere else, with its own special combination, & it's own special people. New Yorkers are beyond proud to be New Yorkers, and that is special in itself. It is big & expansive & diverse & fast & interesting & I have found helpfulness & kindness & truth & humor.. I can't find the words. Yes, it feels like America! A founding fathers place. There is everything in abundance there! I am a convert!


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

mthrift said:


> Great! Thanks!


Just want to add: this morning on "Face the Nation" in SF, they were discussing the permits to carry arms outside of the home. Who can grant the permits. I think it is in the Sheriff's dept. And who is allowed legally to carry arms. The sheriff makes the call. But, the fact is, they are having trouble with the inconsistencies in other cities, esp. San Diego County. So, here is one government issue that they can't get policies straight even in the State of CA, how can they have anything consistent in the whole nation. I thought of all of you, and smiled! Rampant everywhere in Government it seems! No one agrees.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

mthrift said:


> Just want to add: this morning on "Face the Nation" in SF, they were discussing the permits to carry arms outside of the home. Who can grant the permits. I think it is in the Sheriff's dept. And who is allowed legally to carry arms. The sheriff makes the call. But, the fact is, they are having trouble with the inconsistencies in other cities, esp. San Diego County. So, here is one government issue that they can't get policies straight even in the State of CA, how can they have anything consistent in the whole nation. I thought of all of you, and smiled! Rampant everywhere in Government it seems! No one agrees.


I can only speak from personal experience here in Colorado.When I went to purchase my firearm I had to undergo a background check with the state and federal government. The state system here is all tied together so El Paso Cty (my home county) can see the same info that Teller, or Pitkin or any other county in the state can see. This could take anywhere from 10 minutes to 2 days depending on how busy the system may be, but there is no waiting or "cooling off" period. If I pass I walk away with the gun. In order to get a concealed weapons permit I had to take a gun safety class, then once that was completed undergo another background check through our local sheriff's office. This can take anywhere from 3 days to 3 weeks depending on how busy the sheriff's office is. The permit I have allows me to take my firearm as a concealed weapon into any place that firearms are allowed. It also allows me to carry it over state lines and carry as concealed in states that recognize Colorado's permit. We also have what is known as "open carry" which means as long as the fire arm is visible on me or in my car I don't need a CWP.

I still can not carry into a court house, airport or other federal, state or local government office buildings or other buildings that do not allow firearms. To carry it on an airplane it must be in a locked box and checked with my luggage and noted that it is a firearm, and ammo must be packed separately.

Are there inconsistencies in the law and permit process from state to state....yes. Due to things that have happened here in the state recently there have been changes made to the laws, thinking that these changes will cure the problem, but as we all know if you want a gun bad enough you'll find a way to get one.

But as a responsible gun owner I follow the rules, practice safety, and know that even if a gun is unloaded it is still loaded until it's in pieces on my table being cleaned.


----------



## TaraBuffington (Nov 12, 2011)

chriso1972 said:


> IT is because knitting needles are considered a dangerous weapon. According to statistical data 2 people die each year from accidentally knitting needle death


You mean someone actually did a study? That's crazy! 
LOL
Hope it wasn't a government funded study:
#YourTaxDollarsAtWork


----------



## dialfred (Nov 21, 2011)

A mystery story I once read had the killer use a circular needle to strangle someone.
A nylon circular needle. 
So much for metal detection.


----------



## TaraBuffington (Nov 12, 2011)

dialfred said:


> A mystery story I once read had the killer use a circular needle to strangle someone.
> A nylon circular needle.
> So much for metal detection.


Too funny!
LOL


----------



## mamalbert (Jul 18, 2011)

That's weird, but you can take them on an airplane . . . go figure!


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> I can only speak from personal experience here in Colorado.When I went to purchase my firearm I had to undergo a background check with the state and federal government. The state system here is all tied together so El Paso Cty (my home county) can see the same info that Teller, or Pitkin or any other county in the state can see. This could take anywhere from 10 minutes to 2 days depending on how busy the system may be, but there is no waiting or "cooling off" period. If I pass I walk away with the gun. In order to get a concealed weapons permit I had to take a gun safety class, then once that was completed undergo another background check through our local sheriff's office. This can take anywhere from 3 days to 3 weeks depending on how busy the sheriff's office is. The permit I have allows me to take my firearm as a concealed weapon into any place that firearms are allowed. It also allows me to carry it over state lines and carry as concealed in states that recognize Colorado's permit. We also have what is known as "open carry" which means as long as the fire arm is visible on me or in my car I don't need a CWP.
> 
> I still can not carry into a court house, airport or other federal, state or local government office buildings or other buildings that do not allow firearms. To carry it on an airplane it must be in a locked box and checked with my luggage and noted that it is a firearm, and ammo must be packed separately.
> 
> ...


Thank you for addressing this issue. CO seems to have things in order. Sometimes there are differences btw. Northern & Southern CA. It is almost like 2 states, not one. I am guessing there are differences btw policy btw the north & the south on the structures to use to allow a permit in Sheriff's dept. Just interesting. Thank you.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Went to SS disability court for my hearing--cell phones not allowed! My crocheting was allowed. I guess we "disabled" people will start a protest by phone. They had no reading materials at all. If you didn't bring something with you, you would have to sit, and look at the walls waiting to go to your hearing. It's amazing how they treat senior citizens these days.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

And I still think that anyone who confiscates Addi Turbos knows exactly what he/she is doing.....


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> And I still think that anyone who confiscates Addi Turbos knows exactly what he/she is doing.....


 :thumbup:

yep! they're either married to, related to, or are knitters them selves. bet if the needles I had taken to court house with me where the run of the mill bamboo circulars I'd have sailed right through....


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

mthrift said:


> CO seems to have things in order. Sometimes there are differences btw. Northern & Southern CA. It is almost like 2 states, not one. I am guessing there are differences btw policy btw the north & the south on the structures to use to allow a permit in Sheriff's dept. Just interesting. Thank you.


Not really. There have been a lot of "knee jerk" reactions due to recent events here in state, and there have been changes made to the law that are just unbelievable. Most of the changes passed by our legislators were started by folks that wouldn't know the difference between a toy pea shooter and an assault rifle used by the military if it slapped them in the face. But rather than educate themselves before passing these laws with no input from educated and informed individuals they decided what was "best" for me. Yet one more instance of the government (be it state or federal) sticking their nose into things with out first doing some research or becoming educated on not only the issue but how their constituents might feel. As a result there was a very costly recall election to remove said "morons" from office. (not my choice of words, but local paper's choice!)

Colorado is like just about any other state: it has it liberals, it has conservatives, middle of the road, and sadly those that don't give a damn or care until either it's too late, or it affects them. The ones that scare me the most are the ones that don't care and don't inform themselves on the issues at hand, and don't vote because "it really doesn't matter." I will admit my age (58) and proudly say that in the last 40 years have voted every time there was an election. Was I always happy with the outcome? Well no, but show me someone that is. What makes this country great is we do get a voice, and can also express our joy or sadness over the outcome of said election.

JMHO!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

cindye6556, the point is that you voted and had your say at the polls, which IMHO gives you the right to have your say anytime, any place :~).


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh, I doubt that anything useful ends up in the garbage. In the case of airports, I think that TSA agents get almost as much "stuff" as the airline luggage handlers that were video-taped a few years ago stealing cameras, jewelry, etc. I'm not saying that all the employees are like that, but there are enough to ruin the system - - and our faith in the system.



cindye6556 said:


> Most items here that are confiscated by the court system end up in one of 2 places depending on what it is: The garbage can or held for auction. In my case with the knitting needles they ended up in the garbage.
> 
> Now that we have legalized a certain item here in the state some places have installed "amnesty boxes", and we all wonder what's going to happen to all the "stuff" that ends up in said boxes. Who will be monitoring the people that are responsible for those boxes? Will it end up in the landfill, or in someone's pocket to hit the black market like other items seem to? Yet another case of not seeing beyond the end of your nose, and thinking things through.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

COMPLETELY OFF TOPIC:

had the following in my p/m in box:

Hello dear,
Your profile interest me and I will like to know more about you as I want to relocate to your country to further my studies as my parents are dead, I am alone now. Please hook me up on *************** for me to send more details to you about myself and my photo.
Looking forward to hear from you
Love
Asril 

Is a new user, so use caution!


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

dialfred said:


> A mystery story I once read had the killer use a circular needle to strangle someone.
> A nylon circular needle.
> So much for metal detection.


AHA! A new story line for Debbie Macomber!


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

MrsBearstalker said:


> AHA! A new story line for Debbie Macomber!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Just in case you miss it this is a link that one of our users posted (SweetPandora) I think we should all read it, it's great for a laugh, and trust me after you read it, you'll admit you've been there at least once.

http://www.electrictree.blogspot.ca/2012/06/shawl-of-doom-pattern.html


----------



## jean-bean (Jun 22, 2012)

Think I just knitted this!! Ended up when I got to 465 stitches.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

jean-bean said:


> Think I just knitted this!! Ended up when I got to 465 stitches.


I think I have the same one on my needles right now. Or maybe it just seems that way. All I know is I've been working on the !%$# thing for what seems like forever. Of course it didn't help matters that I had to wait for a replacement of my Nova Cubic # 9 needle that got shut in the car door, and looked like it had been bent to resemble the #7.

And yet I let my DH continue to live and breathe.... :evil: :XD: :twisted:


----------



## jean-bean (Jun 22, 2012)

This is the 4th one I have knitted! Some one gave me a cone of the finest yarn ,and I knitted myself one .This has been admired and I have had 3 requests for one so far and still there is enough yarn left for another!!!! I do charge them £20 for the shawl ( money goes to the Community Library I volunteer at). Just praying for the yarn to run out!!


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

jean-bean said:


> This is the 4th one I have knitted! Some one gave me a cone of the finest yarn ,and I knitted myself one .This has been admired and I have had 3 requests for one so far and still there is enough yarn left for another!!!! I do charge them £20 for the shawl ( money goes to the Community Library I volunteer at). Just praying for the yarn to run out!!


Bet at this point you wish you had a cat that loved to play with the yarn don't ya?


----------



## dlarkin (Jan 25, 2013)

Had the same problem at the court house.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> COMPLETELY OFF TOPIC:
> 
> had the following in my p/m in box:
> 
> ...


I notice he/she posted an email address. He/she may be the one who needs to use caution even more; it isn't fun getting 18 months of hardcore pornography with no way to shut it down other than delete one by one, since the poster used a different email address everyday and could not be traced.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> Not really. There have been a lot of "knee jerk" reactions due to recent events here in state, and there have been changes made to the law that are just unbelievable. Most of the changes passed by our legislators were started by folks that wouldn't know the difference between a toy pea shooter and an assault rifle used by the military if it slapped them in the face. But rather than educate themselves before passing these laws with no input from educated and informed individuals they decided what was "best" for me. Yet one more instance of the government (be it state or federal) sticking their nose into things with out first doing some research or becoming educated on not only the issue but how their constituents might feel. As a result there was a very costly recall election to remove said "morons" from office. (not my choice of words, but local paper's choice!)
> 
> Colorado is like just about any other state: it has it liberals, it has conservatives, middle of the road, and sadly those that don't give a damn or care until either it's too late, or it affects them. The ones that scare me the most are the ones that don't care and don't inform themselves on the issues at hand, and don't vote because "it really doesn't matter." I will admit my age (58) and proudly say that in the last 40 years have voted every time there was an election. Was I always happy with the outcome? Well no, but show me someone that is. What makes this country great is we do get a voice, and can also express our joy or sadness over the outcome of said election.
> 
> JMHO!


The power is: if everyone votes. Even if it is corrupt, if enough are together things change & happen. Obstaining weakens the power to accomplish. I am with you. Have voted every time, since I could. I value that I can. Women fought hard to get that right for me. I have it, and I am going to use it. I feel blessed to be able to. We have short memories..... it took hard fighting to get the opportunity & privilege to vote!


----------



## Rhonda-may (Feb 15, 2012)

Milocat said:


> Well I sent some small bamboo needles and yarn from Australia last week to a Colorado address and had to produce ID which was photocopied and retained. Had a big laugh with the lady at the post office, we thought it was funny that they were suspicious about my parcel. Hey guys the problems are not little knitting needles, try looking at the ease with which unstable people are able to legally obtain firearms and go out and shoot children.


You have to produce ID when sending any international parcels


----------



## Rhonda-may (Feb 15, 2012)

Milocat said:


> Well I sent some small bamboo needles and yarn from Australia last week to a Colorado address and had to produce ID which was photocopied and retained. Had a big laugh with the lady at the post office, we thought it was funny that they were suspicious about my parcel. Hey guys the problems are not little knitting needles, try looking at the ease with which unstable people are able to legally obtain firearms and go out and shoot children.


You have to produce ID when sending any international parcels


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

Rhonda-may said:


> You have to produce ID when sending any international parcels


Actually, in my SF Post Office, I have to produce a picture ID to pick up any package at all, when I am not home when they deliver. even if the postal workers know me.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

Rhonda-may said:


> You have to produce ID when sending any international parcels


Actually, in my SF Post Office, I have to produce a picture ID to pick up any package at all, when I am not home when they deliver. even if the postal workers know me.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

mthrift said:


> Actually, in my SF Post Office, I have to produce a picture ID to pick up any package at all, when I am not home when they deliver. even if the postal workers know me.


Yet another reason I enjoy living in the country. Mail lady comes to door, and if we're not around just places the package or whatever in the garage. If something to be signed for leaves release in mailbox, sign and she'll drop package off the next day, or better still leaves me note saying call me tonight so I'll know whether or not to bring parcel or whatever tomorrow. Spoiled? yes probably, but when you live in the middle of nowhere and the p.o. is about a 25 mile round trip you appreciate service like that.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> Yet another reason I enjoy living in the country. Mail lady comes to door, and if we're not around just places the package or whatever in the garage. If something to be signed for leaves release in mailbox, sign and she'll drop package off the next day, or better still leaves me note saying call me tonight so I'll know whether or not to bring parcel or whatever tomorrow. Spoiled? yes probably, but when you live in the middle of nowhere and the p.o. is about a 25 mile round trip you appreciate service like that.


Yes, there are major perks for living where you are known, and you are known by those that serve you, & a phone call to a friend can get your mail delivered. In a small town, everyone knows you, mostly. This is a real perk!


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

mthrift said:


> Yes, there are major perks for living where you are known, and you are known by those that serve you, & a phone call to a friend can get your mail delivered. In a small town, everyone knows you, mostly. This is a real perk!


Yet if I call the sheriff's office because of a problem or suspicious activity in area, they tell me that they are "unable to locate my address on a map" and that I must be mistaken about where I'm located....I just tell them I live at corner of "so and so roads" and look for the yard with the 50 ft wind turbine in back yard. I also tell them the tax collector has no trouble finding me, nor did Goggle maps! Even after all that it usually takes them over an hour to respond, and more often than not me having to go meet them at the main road.

The down side to living in a small community is you're known by everybody, they know everything you do, when you do, and who you do it with....LOL


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> Yet if I call the sheriff's office because of a problem or suspicious activity in area, they tell me that they are "unable to locate my address on a map" and that I must be mistaken about where I'm located....I just tell them I live at corner of "so and so roads" and look for the yard with the 50 ft wind turbine in back yard. I also tell them the tax collector has no trouble finding me, nor did Goggle maps! Even after all that it usually takes them over an hour to respond, and more often than not me having to go meet them at the main road.
> 
> The down side to living in a small community is you're known by everybody, they know everything you do, when you do, and who you do it with....LOL


Yes! They can't find you, but know everything about you!  Another absurdity, that we have been discussing. There is no such thing as anonymous there!  But, I am sure in tragedy, there is always help & support!


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

cindye6556 said:


> It would make sense if various parts of our government communicated with each other, but it's become evident to me, and I'm sure many others as the government has grown it's apparent that the right hand has no clue what the left is doing. They can't even make up their minds what constitutes a "snow day" in some parts of the country!


So true! This is like having "too many cooks in the kitchen" and a lack of consistency.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Irene P said:


> So true! This is like having "too many cooks in the kitchen" and a lack of consistency.


 :thumbup:


----------



## soc (Apr 21, 2011)

I have a pair or surgery scissors in my purse -- the part that cuts (the blades) are about an inch long, the arms and finger rings are about 5 inches long. the points are rounded because they are dissecting scissors. They were confiscated at the statue of liberty ferry checkpoint because they were "6 inches long"


----------



## dlknit (Dec 27, 2013)

MarjoryO said:


> Good one! Could you picture a terrorist trying to wrestle a dedicated knitter's favourite knitting needles away from her....I think he would get the worst of it.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


Oh, I would fight tooth and nail for my sock rockets!


----------



## dlknit (Dec 27, 2013)

nankat said:


> So, I have sent an email to DHS inquiring about a list of items permitted or prohibited from bringing in to Federal Buildings. I will let you all know if I receive a reply. What are the chances?


Oh, I definitely want to see this list.


----------



## Jalynne (Dec 29, 2013)

one could always have pencils made in the proper diameter that corresponds with the needles you wish to use, and that would solve that problem....


----------



## nomadbubbe (Feb 25, 2012)

Isn't that interesting and yet knitting is allowed on the airlines.......


----------



## Cookiecat (Jan 20, 2014)

For sure! I walk with a cane also, a Long (I'm long-legged) thick handmade wood one that would be better in a fight than a pool cue!! If I ever decide to try knitting or crocheting in federal bldg. will bring plastic needles & see if they allow. Meanwhile that evil fellow that shot 50 had been talked 2 by FBI several times and still got to work gov't security!! Priorities, politicians & guardians of public safety!!!


Linda S. said:


> Confiscating needles and crochet hooks is total idiocy. I will not be buying season tickets to my university football team this year because last year they wouldn't let me bring a crochet hook in, said it was a potential weapon.
> 
> Folks, I walk with a cane! Given a six inch aluminum hook and a 3 foot cane, which would YOU use as a weapon?!?


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

painthoss said:


> Buzzards.
> 
> That must have been frustrating and disappointing. It happened to me in federal court in Philly. Isn't it just the stupidest thing? Sympathies!!
> 
> Lousy buzzards.


I've had two instances when I was called for jury duty, years past. I brought in my knitting both times and was not stopped. I think it was because I was knitting with the 16" circular knitting needles and had the project pretty much under way. No one even asked what I was making - This was the disappointment.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

cindye6556 said:


> Just in case you miss it this is a link that one of our users posted (SweetPandora) I think we should all read it, it's great for a laugh, and trust me after you read it, you'll admit you've been there at least once.
> 
> http://www.electrictree.blogspot.ca/2012/06/shawl-of-doom-pattern.html


In a round-about-way, this had me thinking of a few people I tried to teach to knit years back. Never worked - no patience or desire to complete anything (simple). Oh well - knit 1 purl 2.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Jalynne said:


> one could always have pencils made in the proper diameter that corresponds with the needles you wish to use, and that would solve that problem....


Not a bad idea! We could paint them with a clear color paint to keep the pencil's ink from rubbing off while we knit!


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

dlknit said:


> Ok, so I had to go to the social security administration today which is located in the federal building in Jackson, MS. Thinking it was going to be a long wait, I brought along my sock knitting. But to my surprise, the security people that do the scanning before you can enter would not allow my tiny Addi sock rockets to go past! Talk about very disappointed! :thumbdown:  :?: :x


...and a person with known terrorist connections was able to buy assault weapons. Crazy.


----------



## Luckyprincessuk (May 16, 2013)

I had a similar problem at a social security medical centre, I just handed them over and asked them to guard my knitting with their lives lol


----------

